# I miss my Quatty.....



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

That's all.
I'm eagerly awaiting Summer, so I can get it shipped out to the west coast, and continue to work on it/drive it.








I recently bought an E30 M3, and as exciting as it is, it's not a Quattro.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

do you still want my black leather interior? i still have it and i still don't have plans to use it


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Yes!
Crap, thanks for the reminder!
I'll hit you up when I'm able. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

IM'd you my email address. i'd like to find that interior a new home 8)


----------

